# BikeJam 2004 - Freiburg



## tobi (16. Februar 2004)

So, nachdem es schonmal einen Thread mit dem Vorabtermin gab sei es jetzt hiermit nochmal amtlich:






Der BikeJam 2004 findet am *29. und 30. Mai* statt.
Veranstaltungsort ist der *Dirtpark - Freiburg* 
Infos zur Veranstaltung gibts unter www.bikejam.de.vu

Tragt euch also den Termin in den Terminkalender ein. Ausreden gibts keine - es wird für alle was geboten.   
Auf das wir viel Spaß haben werden


----------



## fr-biker (19. Februar 2004)

JJJJUUUUPPPPPPPPIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!
freu mich scho Saumessig 
grus fr-biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (22. Februar 2004)

so, das freut mich, jetzt mal bitte alle fragen stellen die online noch nicht beantwortet wurden.... übrigens ist evtl. noch nen neuer sponsor mit dabei. ich sag nur: wird evtl. ziemlich fett. aber mittwoch weis ich mehr....


----------



## Gero (26. Februar 2004)

so es ist amtlich,

die energie für den Jam kommt von






na denn prost und bis pfingsten!!!!


----------



## Skanker (26. Februar 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> so es ist amtlich,
> 
> die energie für den Jam kommt von
> 
> ...



verleiht des flügel für die große line


----------



## Gero (26. Februar 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> verleiht des flügel für die große line



na hoffentlich


----------



## Skanker (19. März 2004)

bei den verschiedenen rennen also speedrace, kidscup etc. gibts da irgendwelche altersbeschränkungen oder ähnliches ?


----------



## Gero (19. März 2004)

nö gibet net. wir werden denk ich spontan entscheiden in was für altersklassen gefahren wird. kommt drauf an wie viele dann da jeweils mitfahren wollen... aber das ist dann dem rennchef ivar überlassen. der kümmert sich da drum.... aber kannst auf jedenfall mitfahren falls du das wissen wolltest...  

..... die bahn is sooooooo göttlich.....


----------



## Skanker (19. März 2004)

jo ich denk ich meld mich für den kidscup an...
beim speedrace werd ich nur versägt  
aber mal schaun is ja noch zeit jetz kommt erst mal winterthur


----------



## crossie (14. April 2004)

krankenwagen is auch da??? weil der ich wird sich auf tot und kaputt zwingen den großen double zu springen. hab schon vorgesorgt was ersatzgabeln angeht 

und wallride muss auch dran glauben .... 

bis denn 
crossie


----------



## Gero (14. April 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> krankenwagen is auch da??? weil der ich wird sich auf tot und kaputt zwingen den großen double zu springen. hab schon vorgesorgt was ersatzgabeln angeht
> 
> und wallride muss auch dran glauben ....
> 
> ...



naja, krankenwagen is nicht da, aber nen sanitöter in einem umfunktionierten wohnwagen mit funkverbindung zum nächsten notarzt.... 

kannst es dir also dann geben... ach, wallride musst wohl davor knacken, der wird an pfingsten von nem red bull zelt zugestellt sein...

ich hab mich an dem ding letztens auch schon böse zerschossen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi (7. Mai 2004)

Noch 3 Wochen


----------



## Skanker (7. Mai 2004)

hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin halbwegs fit... *hoff*

wieviel haben sich eingentlich schon angemeldet ?


----------



## tobi (7. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel haben sich eingentlich schon angemeldet ?



Für die Contests wird keine Zahl veraten   

Für das allgemeine muss man sich nichtmehr anmelden, aber da die Homepage recht gut besucht ist bin ich recht zuversichtlich


----------



## Picknicker4130 (9. Mai 2004)

hab mal nen thread im ddd - race und location forum gemacht... weil ich da keinen gefunden hab 

btw: ich bin auch dabei! komme extra aus Ostfriesland  müssen also richtig die sau raus lassen =)


----------



## Gero (9. Mai 2004)

Picknicker4130 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal nen thread im ddd - race und location forum gemacht... weil ich da keinen gefunden hab
> 
> btw: ich bin auch dabei! komme extra aus Ostfriesland  müssen also richtig die sau raus lassen =)



doch, da gabs schon einen, der is nur abgerutscht..... aber danke...!


----------



## Znarf (22. Mai 2004)

Howdie Cowboys,

irgendwie bin ich grade n bischen verwirrt.
Wenn man NICHT an den Rennen teilnehmen will, sondern nur n Zelt aufstellen will, genüßlich n bischen biken, vielleicht die Runde da mitm Laster und so mitmachen ... muss man sich dann nicht anmelden? Einfach aufkreuzen, Parzelle besetzen, Zelt draufklatschen und ferdich?
Ich hab nämlich vor mit 2 oder 3 Kumpels anzurücken, nur ist mir das mit der Anmeldung noch nich so ganz klar? Kostet auch n bisserl was oder?

Ansonsten find ich s absolut perfekt, dass ihr sowas aufzieht!!

Grüße Znarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (22. Mai 2004)

hi,

@ znarf: genau das selbe wollte ich auch gerade fragen...

also ich darf am samstag wieder aufs bike steigen und wollte deshalb erstmal bei uns auf der strecke mich einfahrn und dann evtl am sonntag bei euch vorbei schaun ( wenns am samstag gut lief ) und dann natürlich nur en bißchen rumradln


----------



## Firefighter (22. Mai 2004)

Hi Ihr, 

also wenn ich auch mal zu Wort kommen darf, kann man da auch als MTB'ler kommen und was für "Rennen" kann man da dann mitfahren?! - Alles ein wenig undurchsichtig finde ich...   

Grüßle 
ANDI


----------



## tobi (22. Mai 2004)

So, bin gerade etwas verwundert das nicht ganz so klar ist was alles geboten wird, da auf www.bikejam.de.vu meiner Meinung nach alles steht.

Aber auch egal, ich versuche es nochmal zu verdeutlichen.   
Also an allen Tage kann auf im Dirtpark gefahren werden, und für die Tourenfahrer werden auch noch geführte Touren angeboten. Wohin diese Touren gehen wird vor Ort mit der Gruppe ausgemacht. 
Zusätzlich finden am Sonntag noch Rennen statt, für die wir auf der Homepage ein anmeldeformular gemacht haben, damit wir ein bisschen abschätzen können wie groß der Andrang wird. Wer sich allerdings noch nicht festlegen will ob er mitfährt oder nicht kann sich selbstverständlich auch am Sonntag noch vor Ort einschreiben.

Was das Zelten angeht: Zelten ist selbstverständlich möglich - das Zelt aber nicht einfach irgendwo im grünen aufstellen sondern jemand von den Organisatoren fragen. Deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben das sich Leute die Zelten wollen bei uns melden sollen.

Hoffe das die Sache jetzt klarer geworden ist - und das viele Leute zum Bikejam kommen


----------



## ykcor (25. Mai 2004)

aaallssssooooo:  

meine teile werden alle bis SPÄTESTENS samstag da sein. das heisst, das ich au ma aufm jam anzutreffen bin 

grüsse vom rocky der sich abartig freut


----------



## Skanker (26. Mai 2004)

also mein bike lässt es nich zu dass ich kommen kann


----------



## Gero (26. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> also mein bike lässt es nich zu dass ich kommen kann




ausrede is das keine, es gibt genug leihräder von fome, x-up und der deutschland vertrieb von on one kommt auch mit zwei testgimps...

also, kommst einfach ohne radl, geht auch...

und solang dich dein arzt wieder lässt is doch alles ok...


----------



## Skanker (26. Mai 2004)

oki papi 
achja sin die bikes dort versichert ?


----------



## Gero (26. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> oki papi
> achja sin die bikes dort versichert ?



kein plan... musst dann mit denen ausmachen...! bis samstag dann!!


----------



## Skanker (26. Mai 2004)

ich seh meinen artzt erst morgen...
erst dann kann ich 100 sagen dass ich komme...


----------



## Gero (26. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh meinen artzt erst morgen...
> erst dann kann ich 100 sagen dass ich komme...



so so, dann komm eben erst sonntag, da sind eh mehr leihräder da... und dein arzt kann gar nicht anderst als dich fahren zu lassen, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (26. Mai 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> so so, dann komm eben erst sonntag, da sind eh mehr leihräder da... und dein arzt kann gar nicht anderst als dich fahren zu lassen, oder



du weißt garnich zu was die im stande sin !!


----------



## Gero (26. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> du weißt garnich zu was die im stande sin !!




muahhh, dann weis der arzt nicht zu was ein nicht biken dürfender strychnin im stande ist, oder?


----------



## smog (26. Mai 2004)

falls es jemanden interessiert:
die baslerfraktion wird anwesend sein. 
also dann, bis samstag!


gruss
smog


----------



## Skanker (26. Mai 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> muahhh, dann weis der arzt nicht zu was ein nicht biken dürfender strychnin im stande ist, oder?



der alte wusste es der neue nicht  
wird aber zeit 

sven hast dein bike wieder ?


----------



## Gero (26. Mai 2004)

smog schrieb:
			
		

> falls es jemanden interessiert:
> die baslerfraktion wird anwesend sein.
> also dann, bis samstag!
> 
> ...



jep, das interessiert durchaus, bis dann mal!!



			
				Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> der alte wusste es der neue nicht
> wird aber zeit
> 
> sven hast dein bike wieder ?



ja da wird es allerdings zeit, dann kommt ja jetzt nichts mehr dazwischen, sprich du bist sonntag da...


----------



## Skanker (26. Mai 2004)

ich meld mich morgen...


----------



## Gero (27. Mai 2004)

so, nochmal zur errinerung:

wenn ihr beabsichtigt zu kommen und unter 18 jahren seit müsst ihr unbedingt diese verzichterklärung von euren eltern unterschreiben lassen und dann mitbringen!!!!

das ihr die zuerst ausdrucken müsst versteht sich ja hoffentlich von alleine....  

ach, es wäre gut wenn das auch die machen, die die schon einmal ausgefüllt haben. hier haben wir noch einige punkte hinzugefügt die noch recht wichtig sind......!!!


----------



## Skanker (27. Mai 2004)

also komm grad aus em krankenhaus...
ich hab kein grünes licht von meinem artzt bekommen...
er meint dass der knochen noch nicht richtig durchbaut hat man kann ihn zwar belasten aber wenn ich schräg drauf fliegt bricht er grad wieder da bringt das viele metall im arm auch nix...

ich denk ich werd am sonntag vielleicht doch kommen und halt dumm in der ecke stehn und werd halt dann öfters danch vorbei kommen...!
die verzichterklärung brauch ich ja dann nich...?


----------



## Gero (27. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> also komm grad aus em krankenhaus...
> ich hab kein grünes licht von meinem artzt bekommen...
> er meint dass der knochen noch nicht richtig durchbaut hat man kann ihn zwar belasten aber wenn ich schräg drauf fliegt bricht er grad wieder da bringt das viele metall im arm auch nix...
> 
> ...



man man man, hättest nicht etwas schneller zammen wachsen können????    ne, finds schade, dass du nicht fahren kannst, aber würd mich trotzdem freuen wenn du kommst. verzichtserklärung brauchst dann logischerweise nicht. kannst ja nen foto statt deinem bike mitbringen...  

bis denn!  gruß gero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (27. Mai 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> man man man, hättest nicht etwas schneller zammen wachsen können????    ne, finds schade, dass du nicht fahren kannst, aber würd mich trotzdem freuen wenn du kommst. verzichtserklärung brauchst dann logischerweise nicht. kannst ja nen foto statt deinem bike mitbringen...
> 
> bis denn!  gruß gero



naja ich hab ja extra calcium pillen geschluckt  hat aber nich viel gebracht...
also ich komm zu 200 prozent wenn der crossie die decals für mein nici mitbringt


----------



## Gero (27. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich hab ja extra calcium pillen geschluckt  hat aber nich viel gebracht...
> also ich komm zu 200 prozent wenn der crossie die decals für mein nici mitbringt



crossie is schon hier, gehen heut abend schon mal rocken..... ob er die dabei hat weis ich net, ruf ihn halt mal an...


----------



## Skanker (28. Mai 2004)

also,

ich komm am sonntag ( ohne bike und ohne bikeerlaubnis  ) mit nem freund vorbei...
wohl so gegen 1-2 uhr


----------



## Gero (28. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> also,
> 
> ich komm am sonntag ( ohne bike und ohne bikeerlaubnis  ) mit nem freund vorbei...
> wohl so gegen 1-2 uhr



sehr lobenswert, auch wenns schade ist, dass du noch nicht fahren darst...


----------



## Skanker (28. Mai 2004)

ne frage also normal fahrn darf ich ( alles auf der straße  )
dann kann ich ja mal en gimp testfahrn...also auf dem platz neben der strecke...

naja des passt schon


----------



## Gero (28. Mai 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> ne frage also normal fahrn darf ich ( alles auf der straße  )
> dann kann ich ja mal en gimp testfahrn...also auf dem platz neben der strecke...
> 
> naja des passt schon



des musst dann schon selber wissen... normalerweise schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (28. Mai 2004)

also... meine VR is noch bei magura... vielleicht hab ich glück und die kommt morgen früh noch. der adapter kommt warscheinlich au morgen.

also bin ich erst am SO unten 

bis denn ma...

*edit* nen schaltwerk muss ich mir au noch besorgen... shice...


----------



## Hedonist (28. Mai 2004)

wir werden morgen irgendwann nachmittags aufschlagen. der jensen, super-t, eddy und meine wenigkeit. von wegen zelten..vor ort bei euch melden is schon klar, aber auch schon jetz im vorfeld? *zumzeltenmeld*

..die möglichkeit von so auf mo zu zelten besteht doch auch noch, oder wie sieht' s da aus?

isch freu mich so..


----------



## Gero (28. Mai 2004)

Hedonist schrieb:
			
		

> wir werden morgen irgendwann nachmittags aufschlagen. der jensen, super-t, eddy und meine wenigkeit. von wegen zelten..vor ort bei euch melden is schon klar, aber auch schon jetz im vorfeld? *zumzeltenmeld*
> 
> ..die möglichkeit von so auf mo zu zelten besteht doch auch noch, oder wie sieht' s da aus?
> 
> isch freu mich so..




jep, zum zelten is genug platz, direkt nebenann aufm vereinsgelände. duschen und toiletten gibt es da auch...

bis denn! finds super dass ihr kommt!!!!!!


----------



## Hedonist (28. Mai 2004)

das hört sich ja perfekt an. der "poser" (username) kommt übrigens auch noch mit..und das wetter wird vom feinsten!!

cu..


----------



## Skanker (30. Mai 2004)

hi,

war heute da...
aber irgendwie war nicht so viel los wie ich gedacht habe...
naja ich hba en paar bildchen gemacht also wenn ihr welche bruacht sagt bescheid !


----------



## freewheel_burning (30. Mai 2004)

na war aber doch echt noch nett heut  
@gero: kostet des jetz jedes mal 6,50 für mich?....
@fabian: bin gegen halb11 im icq, wegen morgen.

mfg jens


----------



## Gero (30. Mai 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> na war aber doch echt noch nett heut
> @gero: kostet des jetz jedes mal 6,50 für mich?....
> @fabian: bin gegen halb11 im icq, wegen morgen.
> 
> mfg jens



nö, kostet normalerweise 5 euro pro tag.. sechs war eben die ausnahme, weil jam war. oder du wirst einfach mitglied....

crossie macht die tage ne berichtserstattung. ich bin jetzt erstmal im wohlverdienten urlaub..... und heut abend war sehr wohl noch einiges los....


----------



## crossie (31. Mai 2004)

so ibn daheim, geil wars. bericht und bilder kommen am Dienstag morgen ins DDD-forum gepostet 

cheers


----------



## crossie (1. Juni 2004)

BERICHT IST ONLINE


----------

